# Just picked up an amp for the front stange



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks promising. Adding the Adcom 6ch to the HK AVR240 preamp.


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

Looks like a beast ...


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

pickup1 said:


> Looks like a beast ...


Its about 20x20 and weighs about 35-40lbs. Just need to get some new cables and get her all hooked up.


----------

